# Energy ESW-C10 Subwoofer not working



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

I posted this up in the receiver section, though this might be a better place for it, so I'll post here as well.

Well here goes, first post here. 

I purchased an Onkyo TX-NR609 back in April, and with it I have an Energy ESW-C10 powered subwoofer. It was working fine for a few months, but recently I just realized why there was no kick, and found out nothing was coming out of my sub. I've been trying to test a few things, the light is on on the sub, so it's getting power. I hadn't changed any settings, let it sit on Auto, have switched out cables, all to no avail. Now I'm here to see if anyone has any idea what might be going on? 

Thanks!!
Stein


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I had my VTF-1 Sub stop working and HSU Said I can try testing to find out if it is the Woofer or amp..

HSU Said I could try connectiong a CD Player to the RCA Plugs on the Sub to test the amp.. To test the Speaker you can plug the left or righ speaker wire from the Reciver to the Woofer speaker and test the woofer..

I think your Amp might be dead.. But for kicks try setting the Subwoofer to ON instead of Auto..


----------



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

well I tried plugging an iPod directly into the RCA jack's on the sub and got nothing.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

well it is probally the amp has died..You still under warranty?? IF not do they offer a repair service??


----------



## lordbelerial (Aug 25, 2012)

It should be under warranty as I just got it in April, I think their powered sub's are 1 year


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

I would contact the tech support and ask what to do.. they may have you run somemore tests to see if it is in fact a dead amp..


----------

